# Voice Chat



## Christian76 (13. Jul 2007)

Hallo,

ich kenne mich jetzt so ein bischen mit Socket Programmierung aus und wollte
mal einen Voice Chat programmieren. Kennt jemand von euch einen Beispielcode?

Gruß
-Christian


----------



## Chris6783 (18. Jul 2007)

nope.. hab noch nie gehört, dass sowas realisiert worden ist..


----------



## ice-breaker (18. Jul 2007)

such mal nach JMF oder der Java Sound API 
also die Sound-API ist recht simpel zu bedienen, und nen Sound-Chat ist da schnell realisiert


----------



## tuxedo (18. Jul 2007)

ich arbeite an sowas.

Ein framework hab ich mir schon ausgedacht und erste Ansätze erfolgreich getestet. Auch das anbinden verschiedener Codecs hab ich bedacht.

Schau mal hier: http://www.jsresources.org/

Da hast du genug Infos und Beispiele wie du an einen Audio-Streams deines Mikrofin kommst und auch  Audiostreams wiedergibst. 
Die musst du dann nur noch via Socket verschicken können. 

- Alex


----------

